

Why VCs Say No To Good Ideas  - markpeterdavis
http://www.markpeterdavis.com/getventure/2010/03/why-vcs-say-no-to-good-ideas.html

======
pw0ncakes
I'm going on hearsay here, but I've heard one of the problems is that, even
though no one will admit to kicking people when they're down, a lot of VCs
look at you as a second-class citizen if you haven't completed an exit yet.

